# New Applicator Head



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Tapepro have just released a new applicator head unlike anything on the market.
The new "Manta Ray" Adjustable Inside Applicator head is designed to apply joint compound to splayed internal angles, prior to fitting corner bead.
It features spring loaded wings that provide a range of movement from 160 to 100 deg. It does not apply compound to the apex of the joint so is perfect for expansion type corner beads which incorporate a flexible centre. Great for Trim-Tex Mud Set Magic Corner or Trim-Tex Mud Set Adjustable Inside corner bead, but also suitable for other "mud-on" beads.

http://tapepro.com/wp/?p=233

Hope you like!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant :thumbsup: Thats what I want, I normally use the L-Trim head and do one side at a time but one of those looks like it would be easier to keep it in line with the join, not to mention doing two sides at once.
Does it just do 45's or can it go flatter?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The range of movement is from 160 down to 100 deg.
It's pretty easy to keep in line and will find the apex of the joint.
Should be much quicker!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tomg said:


> Tapepro have just released a new applicator head unlike anything on the market.
> The new "Manta Ray" Adjustable Inside Applicator head is designed to apply joint compound to splayed internal angles, prior to fitting corner bead.
> It features spring loaded wings that provide a range of movement from 160 to 100 deg. It does not apply compound to the apex of the joint so is perfect for expansion type corner beads which incorporate a flexible centre. Great for Trim-Tex Mud Set Magic Corner or Trim-Tex Mud Set Adjustable Inside corner bead, but also suitable for other "mud-on" beads.
> 
> ...


 
It looks cool and would like to try it..I have 5 tubes and have bought one applicator and did not like it, so I have made my own I only use two tube now...for some reason I like to cut them up:drink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> The range of movement is from 160 down to 100 deg.
> It's pretty easy to keep in line and will find the apex of the joint.
> Should be much quicker!


So another words you can install no-coat with it????

Will it automatically adjust to a 45 degree angle when you apply the head to it.:thumbup: Or is there some type of set screw that you half to use to lock/hold it in place


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Should be fine with any mud-on bead. Haven't tested no-coat as yet, but it is great with the Trim-Tex beads.
The wings are spring loaded like a corner finisher, but have a much greater range of movement: 160 to 100 included angle. Nearly flat to nearly square. 
The thumb screw is there to lock the spring retainer to the compound tube ball so it can't flex out of the way. So you get the "feel" of the spring retainer (which you can also adjust), but the security of it not being able to come off. Some of the other brands you get security but lose feel.

Couple of swipes with your thumb is all it takes to release it so you can fill the tube.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> Should be fine with any mud-on bead. Haven't tested no-coat as yet, but it is great with the Trim-Tex beads.
> The wings are spring loaded like a corner finisher, but have a much greater range of movement: 160 to 100 included angle. Nearly flat to nearly square.
> The thumb screw is there to lock the spring retainer to the compound tube ball so it can't flex out of the way. So you get the "feel" of the spring retainer (which you can also adjust), but the security of it not being able to come off. Some of the other brands you get security but lose feel.
> 
> Couple of swipes with your thumb is all it takes to release it so you can fill the tube.


Sounds awesome, want one already:thumbup:

Next major Question, how much money in Canadian dollars:thumbup:

And how much less will the Yanks get to pay, compared to the rest of us:furious:

(don't forget to rape the kiwi's, and charge them 4 times more than everyone else:whistling2


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Just did a quick iPhone video - will be live at: 

http://youtu.be/aQHuedpoGxA


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet, I need one!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Available from Trim-Tex Inc. Ask Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I would be crazy to not say I want one ..... Curious like 2buck what the price will be for us Canadians


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> Just did a quick iPhone video - will be live at:
> 
> http://youtu.be/aQHuedpoGxA


Come on Tomg, your teasing us with that vid

Show it in action, what type of mud trail does it put on the wall:yes:

It's morning where you are, you have all day to make one. Then I can wake up in the morning, and watch it:yes:

If I like what I see (and so far I do), Then I can torment Joe about the price.


Dear Joe, Chicago Black Hawks all the way for the Stanley Cup


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Some pics here - will be more to follow and a decent video.

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=aia


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Will put up a small in-use video. Two secs .....

Stay up 2buck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> Some pics here - will be more to follow and a decent video.
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=aia


Sold :thumbsup:

You went with a open flow concept, instead of little slots/grooves for the mud flow, which is better IMO:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

This one shows the head in use. Bumping it through a recess - but you get the idea.

http://youtu.be/w_dn40yOqJo


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> This one shows the head in use. Bumping it through a recess - but you get the idea.
> 
> http://youtu.be/w_dn40yOqJo


You have just filled a market need:yes:

Some times we can get houses that take hundreds of feet of certain offset bead products:whistling2:. it can get very time consuming, guess I will half to haggle price with Joe now


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Awsome Tom :thumbsup:

What a great idea, Just when i thought i stopped buying tools too.

That one is on the one day wish list, Well done.

Heres another idea for you to work on, Its prob a dumb one but today i did some alto coving which is 50 mm not 55 mm so i adapted an old mud head i have, Worked well.

So anyway, How many different size coves do you have??
Here we have 50mm 55mm 75mm and 90mm.

An adjustable head head for cove??? Yeah, Silly idea isnt it. Prob just easier to get the fixed models.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

Looks really good Tom - why didn't we have a tool like this a lot earlier?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks really good Tom - why didn't we have a tool like this a lot earlier?


As much as i hate to say it, But it took an austrailian to do it, Off to wash my mouth with soap now, Oh Well, At least it wasnt the northern hemisphere so huh to you lot :tt2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

great idea Tom but don't forget it does just a part of the job.I think next step is to make 1 angle head or glazer adjustable to finish the job :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That's fantastic. ..now where's the head for the outside offsets.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Awsome Tom :thumbsup:
> 
> What a great idea, Just when i thought i stopped buying tools too.
> 
> ...


Hi Caz, we only have three sizes of cornice heads, 55, 75 and 90 and that seems to cover most. Adjustable widths might get a bit tricky.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks really good Tom - why didn't we have a tool like this a lot earlier?


One step at a time ...


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> As much as i hate to say it, But it took an austrailian to do it, Off to wash my mouth with soap now, Oh Well, At least it wasnt the northern hemisphere so huh to you lot :tt2:


Thanks for the sentiment Caz, however I must say that it has been a collaborative effort with Trim-Tex. We have been very impressed with their Mud Set beads and you won't find a better company to work with.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> As much as i hate to say it, But it took an austrailian to do it, Off to wash my mouth with soap now, Oh Well, At least it wasnt the northern hemisphere so huh to you lot :tt2:


Nah ha, last laugh will be on you "Cazna the Anti-North American racist":tt2:

Wait till you see how much money Tomg and Joe charge you Kiwi sheep F







Kers.

Kiwi's must "PAY" for the sins of the sheep:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Nah ha, last laugh will be on you "Cazna the Anti-North American racist":tt2:
> 
> Wait till you see how much money Tomg and Joe charge you Kiwi sheep F
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Ok ok then, It was 99% Austrailian and 1% trimtex.

There is just so many of you up there :blink: I love it when we can get one up :yes:

30million in Austraila and NZ, Isnt that the population of New York


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hahaha, Ok ok then, It was 99% Austrailian and 1% trimtex.
> 
> There is just so many of you up there :blink: I love it when we can get one up
> 
> 30million in Austraila and NZ, Isnt that the population of New York


I did a google wiki on famous Kiwi inventions:whistling2:

Looks like you mates invented a sheep shearing device, the tranquilizing gun, the electric fence, and some strange type of beer. (your inventions all involve sheep, don't they)

I think they forgot the blow up sheep doll:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't forget the worlds fastest Indian. And google John Britten. All speed and no sheep.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Don't forget the worlds fastest Indian. And google John Britten. All speed and no sheep.


And I wonder why John Britten wanted a fast Bike:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tomg said:


> This one shows the head in use. Bumping it through a recess - but you get the idea.
> 
> http://youtu.be/w_dn40yOqJo


 
that looks smooth...and I like it but you dont need to fill in the hole or you dont need to with nocoat?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Don't forget the worlds fastest Indian. And google John Britten. All speed and no sheep.






 
Just [ one] of my favorite Anthony Hopkins movies!

Can Anthony Hopkins make a bad movie?:blink:.



..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bu9dGRQvJY&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> that looks smooth...and I like it but you dont need to fill in the hole or you dont need to with nocoat?


It's designed that way so that it can be used with beads that have a flexible centre like Trim-Tex Magic Corner. Allows for some movement without cracking:

http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=289

http://trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=263

Internals are not really exposed to impact like external corners so strength shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> that looks smooth...and I like it but you dont need to fill in the hole or you dont need to with nocoat?


When dealing with peaks, cathedral ceilings and so forth, where there is potential for a lot of movement. It's best to keep mud away from the apex, it allows all products like no-coat, straight flex, mid flex, and magic bead to allow for movement better.

personally, I'm not as concerned on the walls (up-rights), but ceilings I concentrate more at keeping mud from apex:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Introducing the amazing "Manta Ray" for all inside off angle applications and most finishing products. NOW Available to everyone in U.S. and Canada from our online store, Free freight included:thumbup:

http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=335










OK BOYS AND GIRLS TOOLS ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO GO!

Yes, it lays down two perfect ribbons of mud for any standard sized inside beads or tapes!!!!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

New much better video of the Manta Ray:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh too easy Tom :thumbsup:
If it puts out enough mud you could use it to lay the mud on over the bead then smooth it out with the broady.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh too easy Tom :thumbsup:
> If it puts out enough mud you could use it to lay the mud on over the bead then smooth it out with the broady.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

True!
But Bill does a nice job anyways...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


>


I understood what I was thinking but not what I was typing......I think :blink:
What I meant to say was he made the tool look so easy, and there could be another use for it as well.....atleast I think thats what I meant :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I understood what I was thinking but not what I was typing......I think :blink:
> What I meant to say was he made the tool look so easy, and there could be another use for it as well.....atleast I think thats what I meant :blink:


You meant Wow, I could use that head twice...............Once for bedding the tape, Then again for 2nd coat over the top and i could just smooth it out with a 5 or 6 :yes:.

Or maybe on first coat there is enough mud to bed the tape, wipe, And back wipe the edge a little and build it up as well............Man i am the awsome kiwiman and i must beat cazna to get one..................But i wont :no: Becouse i heard he may have a 400sm two story house later on in the year that this head would be perfect on :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> You meant Wow, I could use that head twice...............Once for bedding the tape, Then again for 2nd coat over the top and i could just smooth it out with a 5 or 6 :yes:.
> 
> Or maybe on first coat there is enough mud to bed the tape, wipe, And back wipe the edge a little and build it up as well............Man i am the awsome kiwiman and i must beat cazna to get one..................But i wont :no: Becouse i heard he may have a 400sm two story house later on in the year that this head would be perfect on :thumbsup:


*BINGO!!!* Thats what I was trying to say..... except for the last bit :sneaky2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Uh-oh!!
Looky what I found :thumbsup:
I think there will be a new video out shortly :yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate to speak ill of anything involved with trim-tex and I think the new head is sweet but $200? That's pretty steep, I took a peek at the other mud heads and they are all under $100 except the blue line outside 90° which is double the price of the nearly identical Columbia head.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Think we should send a couple in rotation for trial runs like the angle head


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Think we should send a couple in rotation for trial runs like the angle head


Oh hell yeah, I think I see Cazna with his hand up :yes:
Maybe one for the Northern and one for the southern hemisphere to cut down on shipping costs between members.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Scott, 

I have been slammed all week since my return from AU.

I forgot to mention FREE DELIVERY for this tool :yes:

And all DWT members receive a 7% discount ..... Use DWTmember As coupon code

We will make these adjustments to the site Monday morning so wait till then


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Scott,
> 
> I have been slammed all week since my return from AU.
> 
> ...


I just need u 2 import ur goods now Joe:thumbsup:
I've had free eveything from u,Now its time for me 2 pay u Joe!:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Will the new manta ray put a smile on my face like this one lol


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I put my new manta-ray to work today and its great! I put up about 20' of trim-tex mudset magic corner in a vault and about 80' of trim-tex mudset inside adjustable. The head makes mudding up off angles really quick and easy and I really like the mudset magic corner, it's so much nicer than spray glue and staples when I'm putting it up on the peak of a vault and that stuff isn't coming off.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> I put my new manta-ray to work today and its great! I put up about 20' of trim-tex mudset magic corner in a vault and about 80' of trim-tex mudset inside adjustable. The head makes mudding up off angles really quick and easy and I really like the mudset magic corner, it's so much nicer than spray glue and staples when I'm putting it up on the peak of a vault and that stuff isn't coming off.


Ya I agree with ya Scott!
I tried my manta-ray for the first time yesterday and I couldn't believe how smoothe it ran. It's cool because it's almost like snapping a chalk line on either side of your offset. You put it in the corner and it conforms to the corner and keeps perfectly straight lines the whole way. Makes it easy to install your adjustable inside corner perfectly straight.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

That's great to hear guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Early 2012 when I gave Tom Gill the challenge to design and build a mud head that leaves two perfect ribbons of mud and be spring loaded and instantly adjustable from 100 to 150 degree inside angles, I knew he could do it. And he did!!! Our Manta Ray exceeds all expectations from Trim-Tex and TapePro. perfectly matched for all Trim-Tex inside angle beads (and yes  the other rolled products too)












Two perfect ribbons of mud EVERY TIME. all in one fast pass!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Early 2012 when I gave Tom Gill the challenge to design and build a mud head that leaves two perfect ribbons of mud and be spring loaded and instantly adjustable from 100 to 150 degree inside angles, I knew he could do it. And he did!!! Our Manta Ray exceeds all expectations from Trim-Tex and TapePro. perfectly matched for all Trim-Tex inside angle beads (and yes  the other rolled products too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might try it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That set up right there has been on my mind alot lately


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just ordered one yesterday!

Good to know it works with the other products too, Joe! lol:thumbup:lol


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Too kind Joe - it has been great to work with someone who is as energetic and proactive as you!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Early 2012 when I gave Tom Gill the challenge to design and build a mud head that leaves two perfect ribbons of mud and be spring loaded and instantly adjustable from 100 to 150 degree inside angles, I knew he could do it. And he did!!! Our Manta Ray exceeds all expectations from Trim-Tex and TapePro. perfectly matched for all Trim-Tex inside angle beads (and yes  the other rolled products too)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to tell by a pic...But the ribbons look to narrow for the N/C 450 or the .325 .


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

It worked on the 325 I had but I'm done using that overpriced nocoat we save $45 for every roll we don't buy. One 200' roll of magic corner is 1/3 the price a foot. Joe sent me a roll of the mud on version and that's all we use now.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

The sweet thing is it can double as a coater with a quick wipe behind :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*

wont buy it for 200 a flat box is 325 bucks 12 col, 12 240 dm, will keep using my flat applicator for both sides off offset, the 200 is a fukèn bad joke, a 4 angle wiper is 90 bucks

was starting to think people were getting better but I guess not:blink:

flat applicator is 35 to 40 bucks

2700 au for a tp taper yeah right

Stick with Aaron and his Canadian Style


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> The sweet thing is it can double as a coater with a quick wipe behind :yes:


Like Brian I run 6 blade and finish with a 7 blade


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wont buy it for 200 a flat box is 325 bucks 12 col, 12 240 dm, will keep using my flat applicator for both sides off offset, the 200 is a fukèn bad joke, a 4 angle wiper is 90 bucks was starting to think people were getting better but I guess not:blink: flat applicator is 35 to 40 bucks 2700 au for a tp taper yeah right Stick with Aaron and his Canadian Style


I thought $200 was a little pricey as well but I bit the bullet anyway and I don't regret it at all. The manta ray makes installing off angles a breeze, the perfect amount of mud right where you need it every time. Sure you can use a flat applicator but your using probably triple the amount of mud that you need which means triple the trips back to the pail.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

For you guys that have that Manta Ray how is it working out on vaults? Does it have enough adjustment to do angles on a shallow vault? I have a offset head that works great on standups, but if the angle changes just a little man thing just falls apart . On the odd angles I've tried using my flat applicator(advanced I believe), but the barbarians sheet rocking in front of me leave it too rough for it to work well with out pre-fill. The more pre-fill I do the less money I make, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The Manta Ray can adjust from 160 deg sitting open against the stops, to 100 deg fully compressed.
The springs are independent so tend to centralise the body.

















The more open the angle, the harder it will be to steer it straight - just need to focus on keeping everything in line and pressure in the centre of the apex. Once you get the hang of it, it's quite easy.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

tomg said:


> The Manta Ray can adjust from 160 deg sitting open against the stops, to 100 deg fully compressed.
> The springs are independent so tend to centralise the body.
> 
> View attachment 8811
> ...


Thanks Tom,

That's what I needed to know, I'll have to order one up.:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Used my new head today. Worked better than I could've imagined. Very, very fine piece of equipment. Good job Tomg!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mld said:


> Used my new head today. Worked better than I could've imagined. Very, very fine piece of equipment. Good job Tomg!:thumbsup:


Told ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup, you did, looking forward to trying it out with mudset next.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Head showed up today, I can't wait to try this thing out next week. I've been wanting an applicator like this for years, thanks Trim-tex and Tapepro for getting it done.:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So Buck, did you get yourself a Manta-Ray for xmas?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> So Buck, did you get yourself a Manta-Ray for xmas?


I vote for NO


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> I vote for NO


If you have a look at the review you will see that he was hoping to get one.:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> If you have a look at the review you will see that he was hoping to get one.:yes:


true was hoping to get one but I know 2bucks doesn't want spend money on "fancy" tools like mudrunner always CT


----------

